# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  ANYONE INTERESTED IN CHANGING THE VENUE FOR THE SBHONLINE GATHERINGS?

## didier

Last night I ordered a glass of perrier and dda had a caraibe beer, cost was 14 euros.

a friend that will remain anonymous  ordered one mixed drink, cost was 15 euros  

Might I suggest either 25 quarter, gustav burgers that has the same view of the port or even the courtyard at eddy's for the next meeting? 

Even though its always a fun meeting and seeing old and new friends, the prices for drinks at baz are insane. I know I do not have to order a drink, but it makes for a more social get together.

----------


## andynap

Theresa, Mike and Ava are coming to our house on Saturday for a small SBHonline gathering. No charge. How's that?  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

That's great Andy. Give them hugs for me.

----------


## didier

> Theresa, Mike and Ava are coming to our house on Saturday for a small SBHonline gathering. No charge. How's that?



sounds like a party andy!

----------


## KaraBrooks

Nice to give 25 Quarter a little love being a new place and all.

----------


## lloyd

All good choices! Courtyard at Eddy's would be good,add to your list Carpe Diem.

----------


## Reed

Diana,

This is a topic I brought up last year.  We did gather at Le Carre last year which did have a little less space but still worked.  I have detected an odd allegiance to having these events at Baz from posters that are not even presently on the island.  I am not sure about a restaurant  offering special drink prices but as mentioned last year, I think it would be good business for the establishment to spring for a nice cheese board or something to nibble on.  Costs very little when you factor in you have 30-40 people having an overpriced drink or two.  I also might add, it would show some good business sense for the owner of the establishment to actually turn up when there is a gathering, to say "hey, I appreciate your business".  I think all new suggestions mentioned thus far, are good ones. kr

----------


## didier

> Diana,
> 
> This is a topic I brought up last year.  We did gather at Le Carre last year which did have a little less space but still worked.  I have detected an odd allegiance to having these events at Baz from posters that are not even presently on the island.  I am not sure about a restaurant  offering special drink prices but as mentioned last year, I think it would be good business for the establishment to spring for a nice cheese board or something to nibble on.  Costs very little when you factor in you have 30-40 people having an overpriced drink or two.  I also might add, it would show some good business sense for the owner of the establishment to actually turn up when there is a gathering, to say "hey, I appreciate your business".  I think all new suggestions mentioned thus far, are good ones. kr




thanks kimberly, I spoke with several people last night who would also like to either change the venue from baz or perhaps baz could give us happy hour prices since we are not there to listen to a band, just a get together.

let me be clear on this subject, I like jean-marc, I like baz bar, I just think that the prices are way to expensive for drinks esp. since we are not there to listen to a band, but we are still paying "listening to the band prices".  several places have been mentioned as an alternative.

carpe diem
25 quarter
le carre
gustav burger           they were empty last night, I am sure they would be eager to have a group meeting there

anyone else think its time for a change? if you prefer not to respond here, send me a pm.

----------


## Reed

> thanks kimberly, I spoke with several people last night who would also like to either change the venue from baz or perhaps baz could give us happy hour prices since we are not there to listen to a band, just a get together.
> 
> let me be clear on this subject, I like jean-marc, I like baz bar, I just think that the prices are way to expensive for drinks esp. since we are not there to listen to a band, but we are still paying "listening to the band prices".  several places have been mentioned as an alternative.
> 
> carpe diem
> 25 quarter
> le carre
> gustav burger           they were empty last night, I am sure they would be eager to have a group meeting there
> 
> anyone else think its time for a change? if you prefer not to respond here, send me a pm.






For the record, I do not have any issue with JM.  He has always been pleasant toward me. kr

----------


## stbartshopper

My wife had a glass of white Sancerre at Sereno- 25 Euros. Ridiculous!

----------


## elgreaux

> My wife had a glass of white Sancerre at Sereno- 25 Euros. Ridiculous!



What does this have to do with changing the location of the forum get-togethers that you are not interested in attending?

----------


## kent1994

> What does this have to do with changing the location of the forum get-togethers that you are not interested in attending?



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## Eve

Not that we are ever around when there is a gathering, but Gustav Burger would seem to be perfect. Lots of open space and perfect location

----------


## Jeanette

> Not that we are ever around when there is a gathering, but Gustav Burger would seem to be perfect. Lots of open space and perfect location



Agreed. We sat there and had a cocktail during Carnival and the space and view are very special. It is typically close to empty in the pre-dinner hours. The view would be especially spectacular while the Bucket yachts are in town.

----------


## debd

Sounds like a good idea?  We had enjoyed a gathering at Bagatelle years back.  We were not big fans at a more recent Baz gathering, the venue itself.  It was tight quarters, and the drink prices seemed pretty steep, especially the beers.

----------

